# fbar irs rates



## 167juliar (Feb 23, 2015)

a friend of mine just called worried to death having realized she filed her fbar/fincen using the irs rates on the US embassy Paris booklet for 2013 instead of the Treasury end of year rates. ( . 783 instead of . 7260 I think) and wants to know if she should try to amend her 2013 or wait and see.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. They really aren't looking for precise figures. And actually, if anything your friend would have overreported the balances. There is no penalty for overreporting. (I usually round my conversion up by a bit anyhow - just in case.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

